

The Internet Archive's sites are offline - tux
https://archive.org/web/?maintenance=2015-08-03

======
danso
Has this changed recently? The main site seems up to me right now, 24 minutes
later...

OT: Are there official or well-known mirrors of all of archive.org, should the
original maintainer ever go down?

Even more OT: clicking around the site to see what was still up/down, I
discovered the (blindingly obvious in retrospect) fact that there's an API to
check the archived status of a URL...neat!

[https://archive.org/help/wayback_api.php](https://archive.org/help/wayback_api.php)

~~~
pfg
You might want to check out IA.BAK[1]. It's not a mirror of the site, but more
of a crowdsourced off-site backup effort (currently limited to a couple of
data sets).

[1]:
[http://archiveteam.org/index.php?title=INTERNETARCHIVE.BAK](http://archiveteam.org/index.php?title=INTERNETARCHIVE.BAK)

